
America Thought It Could Shape China. But China Is Shaping America - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/10/chinas-cultural-power/600049/
======
karmakaze
> an indication that the firm, like many others, has internalized Chinese
> values. Activision Blizzard makes a lot of money in China

How is simple capitalism Chinese values?

